# Really frustrated..UPDATE!!



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 13, 2011)

When we got our rabbits, we were told which ones were preggo and when they were due...Well, we've had two surprise litters..First one did not make it, because who knew, and there was not nesting box or anything..Second today..Again, no nesting box..One was dead, but four alive, so I put them in a box, in with the mama, and I am sure she's not done..This is her first litter too, and who knows if she will take care of them or not. We just had one kindle last week, and did not nurse any of the babies, and they all died...I am not going to call my hubby at work and tell him..going to wait till he gets home. he does not need the distraction...Thanks for letting me vent!


Ok..Here's the update..She ate one last night, two died..Two left...I, at the behest of a friend, put her in close quarters with her babies...a cat carrier. We left her in the house last night, and I was gone all day, came home, and SHE'S PULLING FUR!! YEY! She's no longer pushing them away, and she seems snuggled up to them. So, this just might work after all! I think the close quarters thing really helped..As my friend told me, make her be a mama..Maybe she'll figure things out...Ill keep you updated.


----------



## dipence71 (Apr 13, 2011)

so sorry to hear! Good luck with this litter.


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 13, 2011)

At least you were on top of it and found them in time!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of rabbit breeding! 

Anybody who thinks that breeding rabbits is easy has never tried it. I've had people tell me that they wanted a litter or two for their kids to "learn about the miracle of birth," and I tell them straight out, that they'd best be sure that they can handle the sight of dead babies, 'cause they will probably have to deal with a few. 

Good luck!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! She's pushing them away from her, or just moving away from them...Oh well..Such is life and death.


----------



## dewey (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry about the surprises and the losses.  

Hoping things go great for you with future litters!


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 13, 2011)

It's not your fault. Sometimes nature is cruel like that. I'm sure you'll have much better luck once you start breeding your rabbits yourself, instead of taking it on faith that the person you bought them from had accurate information. I guess the up side to all this is that you know your rabbits are capable of reproducing... I was a tad worried about two of my does when they both didn't get pregnant their first time around. Best of luck!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Did I mention I'm really thrilled? I know it still may not work out, and it's early, but things are looking better.


----------



## Legacy (Apr 14, 2011)

We had a momma once that was pushing her babies away and wouldn't mess with them. It was a her second litter, first litter she had on the wire and let them die.  We put her and her babies in a plastic tote in the house away from noise. After about a day, she calmed down and started feeding them. After 2 days, we moved them back to the cage with a nesting box and she continued to feed them.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

To LEgacy, Ok..Just saw your sig line..I have 7 boys, and one girl! HA! 
As for the rabbit, I figured we'd give her a couple more days lounging inside, and then move her back..


----------

